# Indian Folk/Classical Music for String Orchestra



## alasadulloh (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi everybody, 

I'm new here so I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. 

A little context: my emsemble and I are planning on holding a concert featuring folk/traditional music from places along the silk road. So far we've got Greece (Skalkottas' Greek dances), Romania (Bartok's Rumanian dances), Arab (the Levant)(Roustom's Dabke), Persia (Silk Road Ensemble's Ascending Bird), China (Yuan Kai's Chinese sights and sounds), and Indonesia (where we are based). 

I'm looking for a string orchestra arrangement of Indian classical music or folk music. I'd really appreciate if anybody could help us out on this, since we've googled ourselves to near death looking for them. 

I stumbled accross James Barralet's Boatman Song (gorgeous piece!) arranged for cello octet and I really like it, but it's for cello octet, and commissioning a new arrangement for the piece would be too expensive for us.

Thanks!


----------

